# MTHFR gene mutation and anxiety. Folinic acid cure.



## arknd (Apr 7, 2014)

Have any of you heard of a genetic mutation that could be responsible for certain types of mental disorders like anxiety and bipolar? Supposedly its the MTHFR gene (stands for something long and unpronouncable). 

Based on what I have read on the internet, if you have this mutation, it can be cured with folinic acid medication. I have found very little information on this on the internet. What do you think?


----------



## PaulAlexander (Apr 29, 2014)

I've just had blood taken to test this gene. I've read a bit about it but it was my doc who suggested doing the test. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Well for me it was like open "Pandoras box", specially if one browse around at the phoenixrising page/forum...

Ive been writing some about it, if you search for "23andme" "23andme.com" here in the medicine part of the forum...

http://phoenixrising.me/ is a site with a forum, that has alot of info about MTHFR mutations and genetic testing and such...

Pubmed has an own section about SNP data 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/snp

But i would say that if it is just the MTHFR you are interested in or the methylation cycle... You should do a bloodtest to see your levels of *Homocysteine*. Before starting with methylcobalamine/ B12  or Folicacid.
That would be more accurate to see how your methylation cycle works.+ Its quite expensive L-metylfolat/5-mthf

But oterwise there are some reports that L-methylfolate/5-mthf have some effect on depression, especially as an augmentation to an antidepressive medicine.

Also there is other genes that plays in that MTHFR, from Stahl's book essential psychopharmacology 4th ed:
Several genetic variants exist
in enzymes that regulate l-methylfolate levels:
 Methylene tetrahydrofolate reductase: MTHFR
C677T; MTHFR A1298C
 Methionine synthase: MTR A2756G
 Methionine synthase reductase: MTRR A66G

Here is some additional writings on L-methylfolate /5-mthf
http://www.cnsspectrums.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=1267

http://www.cnsspectrums.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=1969


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

There was another guy here who had this MTHFR mutation. After taking methylated vitamin B6 & B12 his condition improved.

I've personally done the genetic test and I don't have the mutation. Basically, the mutation could contribute to your SA or not, depends on the individual. 

YMMV. You have to find out what works for you.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

I still think it's overhyped (I ranted in Mr. T's 'a new hope' thread a long time ago lol) but I suppose some might have some mild to slightly-moderate benefit


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

i have done the test and i do have the mutation for mthfr, there are other mutation to pay attention to as well. But i can attest that since taking methylfolate, and methylcobalin (b12) i feel much better than before, I urge more people to look into this thing and give it some time to see results. I have only started the process for the last 3 months and so far I'm happy with the improvement i see to date.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i've seen that pheonixrising site before when i looking into chronic fatigue. does this have something to do w/ chronic fatigue? I have all that stuff that goes along with it...POTs, nerve problems, extreme medication sensitivity...but i always thought i had the drugs sensitivity first (maybe the extreme fatigue) then all this stuff came after...i took b12 and it made my nerves all tingly in my hand, but that is the hand i have tremor in left over from taking meds. i didn't notice much other than that...i don't understand why i'm sensitive even to vitamins. took 2 vitamin d and omega 3 supplements and noticed my heart racing really bad...so I wondered if it was the vitamins and went online and it showed it was from taking too much vitamin d but i didn't even take that much. I felt like I had heart problems when i was taking 1 vitamin d a day and then it subsided somewhat when i stopped taking it after that event. but i still do seem to have POTS and am very tired...

would i need to take a methylcobalin if regular b12 gave me that hand tingling. worried i might be too sensitive to it. i don't know if i noticed anything from taking reguar b6. i took a bunch of it once because i had terrible akathisia from lowe dose antipsychotics and its supposed to help according to some ppl...methylfolate is something i've wanted to try and never got to it.

right now i just take vitamin c for adrenals and i heard it was good for chemical sensitivity although i dn't really have general chemica sensitivity just drug intolerance and apparently sensitive to vitamins too. also i think i just notice things more after having a hypertensive crisis and feeling like i'm going to die all the time from drugs.

also i drank some tea and forgot it had caffeine it so that's why all i'm wired sounding right now and rambling off topic.


----------



## pat009 (Mar 18, 2015)

llodell88 said:


> i've seen that pheonixrising site before when i looking into chronic fatigue. does this have something to do w/ chronic fatigue? I have all that stuff that goes along with it...POTs, nerve problems, extreme medication sensitivity...but i always thought i had the drugs sensitivity first (maybe the extreme fatigue) then all this stuff came after...i took b12 and it made my nerves all tingly in my hand, but that is the hand i have tremor in left over from taking meds. i didn't notice much other than that...i don't understand why i'm sensitive even to vitamins. took 2 vitamin d and omega 3 supplements and noticed my heart racing really bad...so I wondered if it was the vitamins and went online and it showed it was from taking too much vitamin d but i didn't even take that much. I felt like I had heart problems when i was taking 1 vitamin d a day and then it subsided somewhat when i stopped taking it after that event. but i still do seem to have POTS and am very tired...
> 
> would i need to take a methylcobalin if regular b12 gave me that hand tingling. worried i might be too sensitive to it. i don't know if i noticed anything from taking reguar b6. i took a bunch of it once because i had terrible akathisia from lowe dose antipsychotics and its supposed to help according to some ppl...methylfolate is something i've wanted to try and never got to it.
> 
> ...


im a 32 year old male i have very similar sensitivities i also get A-fib once or twice a year for the past four years or so, not fun.... Following this thread


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Random question but does Lamictal affect the MTHFR gene mutation/homocysteine in any positive way?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

hworth said:


> Random question but does Lamictal affect the MTHFR gene mutation/homocysteine in any positive way?


Don't know how serius you are with you question, but, quickly search on pubmed and scholar....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19780797

http://scholar.google.se/scholar?hl=en&q=lamotrigine+MTHFR&btnG=&lr=lang_en&as_sdt=1,5&as_sdtp=


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

watertouch said:


> Don't know how serius you are with you question, but, quickly search on pubmed and scholar....
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19780797
> 
> http://scholar.google.se/scholar?hl=en&q=lamotrigine+MTHFR&btnG=&lr=lang_en&as_sdt=1,5&as_sdtp=


Haha yeah I was 100% serious, but wow I had no idea about those facts... so if anything it would just make it worse? Aren't you on Lamictal and have MTHFR?

Would Abilify at a low dose (2mg) have any effect on MTHFR either positively or negatively? (or homocysteine for that matter..?)


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

hworth said:


> Haha yeah I was 100% serious, but wow I had no idea about those facts... so if anything it would just make it worse? Aren't you on Lamictal and have MTHFR?
> 
> Would Abilify at a low dose (2mg) have any effect on MTHFR either positively or negatively? (or homocysteine for that matter..?)


Hehehe no, but ive been on Lamictal and have hetero on 
MTHFR C677T

and from geneticgenie:

Here are your homozygous mutations as indicated in your SNP gene table above (not including MTHFR):
MAO-A R297R
MTRR A66G
Here are your heterozygous mutations as indicated in your SNP gene table above (not including MTHFR):
COMT V158M
COMT H62H
VDR Bsm
VDR Taq
MTRR A664A
BHMT-02
CBS A360A


----------



## triangle123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Perhaps I should look into my genetics a bit.


----------



## jgosden (Dec 23, 2015)

been diagnosed with the mthfth gene and am on day two of supplements, already my head is feeling a lot clearer. im hoping each day will get better and better


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wanted to bump this old thread instead of make a new one... I had my blood taken and my results came back homozygous with 2 copies of a1298c mutation. I'm not entirely sure what that means and there isn't a ton of information on it online. But I was told to buy methyl folate over the counter and take it every day. It's been a little over a week and I actually do feel a little less anxious physically, I don't feel like my heart drops and I shake as much when dealing with everyday events. I don't know for sure if it's related but it'd be nice to hear from more people about this, if anyone else has information. 

Maybe if no one replies I'll make my own thread..


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

How do I take the test? And how do I know if I have this? Wat do u treat it with?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@arknd - it looks like you are cussing in the title :lol.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Interestingly, it doesn't seem that rare


> The most common mutation in the MTHFR gene is called C677T. Individuals with two copies of this mutation, *occurs in 5-10% of the population* and these individuals are predisposed to developing high blood levels of homocysteine, particularly when their diets are low in folate.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

KurdishFella said:


> How do I take the test? And how do I know if I have this? Wat do u treat it with?


Just a blood test. I take l-methylfolate to help. I might just be imagining it but I swear it seems to have helped my physical anxiety symptoms.. But not really mental. I still worry a lot. We'll see what happens in another 2 weeks.



Aleida said:


> Interestingly, it doesn't seem that rare


Yes but there are variations.. I don't really understand it completely though. I'd like to talk to someone that knows what my variation means since Google hasn't helped much. My doctor didn't say much. :/


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

@KelsKels so If I go to my doctor what do I say? I wanna take a blood test for *MTHFR? I live in Europe Is the name different?
*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

@KurdishFella I don't think the name is different but I don't know.. And yes that's what I'd say. It's an easy test shouldn't be a problem to have your blood drawn.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

aight gonna ask him to check my MTHFR .. He will probably Say NO like I always get but worth a try. Is there anything else I should ask him or just say check my MTHFR? making sure I dont miss anything


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone know what this is about? Related or something different?
''
*Are there other mutations to be aware of?*

Yes, and one is called a CBS mutation. When doing its job correctly, the CBS gene will convert homocysteine into cystathionine, and this pathway removes sulfur containing amino acids. When it's not doing its job correctly, you could have an excess of sulphur, which can cause kidney damage. Experts strongly recommend avoiding processed foods if you have this mutation, since they can have high amounts of sulphur. This mutation can also cause low serotonin and dopamine, and make you sensitive to chemicals.
Conversely, one can have an elevated, "up-regulated" CBS pathway, resulting in excess ammonia, urinary sulfates, and lowered breakdown of glutathione. ''

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/mthfr/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah my blood test just said "MTHFR mutation results" so I think that's right. They tested 2 different genes for me, C677T and A1298C. I was negative for the first and positive for 2 mutations on the A1298C. You should let us know how yours turns out.

I wish I knew more but I don't really have much information.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

yeah I will post the results here. Anyway how did you even find this MTHFR stuff? I have researched a lot never stumbled upon this.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Today I was prescribed Deplin - methyl folate prescription strength. I'm going to try it out to see if it helps me. I'm also doing rTMS -- brain stimulation treatment for the next 4 weeks. I'm on treatment 13/30. Results should be seen around 20-26


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

KurdishFella said:


> yeah I will post the results here. Anyway how did you even find this MTHFR stuff? I have researched a lot never stumbled upon this.


My doctor decided to test me for it.. I had no idea. It can cause a lot of crappy symptoms.. I have horrible fatigue and my arms and legs go numb sometimes. He thought it might all be related and cause anxiety too.. So far I have noticed a difference taking l-methylfolate every day for 2 weeks.. It seems to have helped all of my symptoms. But I'm waiting it out as it might be placebo or some other factor. Don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Questions: If I have this mutation which one of my parents will have it? both or just one ? Can someone have this mutation but their parents or family dont or is it only genetics how does it work cuh


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> Questions: If I have this mutation which one of my parents will have it? both or just one ? Can someone have this mutation but their parents or family dont or is it only genetics how does it work cuh


You get 2genes, one from your father, one from your mother.
homozygous is when both genes are mutated, Hetrozygous is when one gene is mutated and the other one is "normal"...

You will probably not get a genetic testing, mor likely the Dr gonna check vitamin B-12, Folat and Homocysteine... And high Homocysteine for them would indicate b-12 or folat defiency...

Problem is 


> "MTHFR C677T can also lead to high homocysteine. High levels of homocysteine can be related to MTHFR C677T mutations. While homozygous (+/+) or heterozygous (+/-) mutations indicates reduced activity of this enzyme, *it does not necessarily mean there will be high homocysteine levels in a clinical setting*."


Now the problem is that most Swedish Dr have absolutly no idea how this gene things works, and are to proud to consult someone that does, They are also to lazy to even google on it...

So test yourself for b-12.folat, homocysteine, have you tested you thyroid yeat and such???

After that you could always try l-methylfolate, Thorne researh sells 5mg 5-MTHF, and see if it have any posetive effects!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:laugh:


watertouch said:


> You get 2genes, one from your father, one from your mother.
> homozygous is when both genes are mutated, Hetrozygous is when one gene is mutated and the other one is "normal"...
> 
> You will probably not get a genetic testing, mor likely the Dr gonna check vitamin B-12, Folat and Homocysteine... And high Homocysteine for them would indicate b-12 or folat defiency...
> ...


So do you know the difference between the c677t and a1298c mutation? I was homozygous for a1298c and negative for c667t.. I'm wondering if it could be causing some of my health issues but my doctor doesn't seem to know much at all. I am curious though, since you seem to know a lot, do you have the mutation or did you just research it? I read some of your older posts on here but weren't sure you'd reply if I quoted you since this thread is old.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> :laugh:
> 
> So do you know the difference between the c677t and a1298c mutation? I was homozygous for a1298c and negative for c667t.. I'm wondering if it could be causing some of my health issues but my doctor doesn't seem to know much at all. I am curious though, since you seem to know a lot, do you have the mutation or did you just research it? I read some of your older posts on here but weren't sure you'd reply if I quoted you since this thread is old.


Njae,its abit of a djungel, 677 seems to got much of the attention regarding MTHFR polymorphism...

This might be to some help.
http://mthfr.net/mthfr-a1298c-mutation-some-information-on-a1298c-mthfr-mutations/2011/11/30/

And this links to some research articles, but with some info, without having to click and read a whole research raport! 
http://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Rs1801131


(i have the mutations mentioned on page 1, i also run my DNA data through a paysite, and have 44pages of my genes and much other defected genes... It really is an "Pandoras box"


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> aight gonna ask him to check my MTHFR .. He will probably Say NO like I always get but worth a try. Is there anything else I should ask him or just say check my MTHFR? making sure I dont miss anything


Yeah you need to see why the SSRI didn't work...
So check liver metabolism of the 
P450 enzymes
SERT 
SLC6
HT2A
5HT2C 
CACNA1C,
DRD2
ANK3 
COMT 
MAOA
MTHFR 
http://www.neiglobal.com/Activities/2012CurbConsultPosted/tabid/328/Default.aspx


----------

